# My accomplishment going out clubbing ;D



## Rick189 (Apr 14, 2011)

Went out clubbing tonight for 4 hours and just got back home. Normally i'd just stay against the wall and be a wall flower and not dance at all, but i just randomly said to myself that i'd have a good time and just dance with some girls. I started by going up to two and pulling out the moves and they started dancing with me; This gave me the confidence to do it again and again, and soon enough I just started dancing with random chicks, two at a time and it was a blast! I touched so many girls.. like put my arm around their waist, juked with em, some even danced against my croutch and some danced with their thigh in between my legs..  It was awesome! Everyone was so sweaty and my hands are like covered from sweat from toughing so many.. lol Two girls even came up to me and one of them was like "I love you" and got a picture taken. I said to myself, that I would have a good time and I was determined to, and wnated to be the most confident guy there, so I danced like there was no tomorrow and I probably had the funnest time in years! I wanna go back next week too and do it again.. It just shows if you give things a try that you willa ccomplish what you want. ;D


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Can someone bring back the "like" button? I need it for this post.


----------



## SylvanFox (Sep 7, 2011)

Awesome, Rick! It sounds like you are beating SA!


----------



## Cub (Jul 9, 2011)

So inspiring! I'm going "clubbing" tonight, hope I fare as well you! My natural tendency is to be a wall-flower also. Neat term, that's going in my vocab. ;P


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

So, did you go by yourself and still have success?


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Haha great post dude. Really makes me want to go out to a club again. Haven't since about July.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

Thats awesome, my first time clubbing didn't turn out quite that well lol. :no

Did you have to drink much to get the confidence to do those things?


----------



## Rick189 (Apr 14, 2011)

Gryffindor85 said:


> So, did you go by yourself and still have success?


I could've, but I went with a friend. Although when I turned up I saw a dozen random guys standing against the wall "trying" to have a good time. Most of the time though I was looking for who was available on the dance floor and just kept dancing with who ever would dance with me!


----------



## Rick189 (Apr 14, 2011)

One Man Wolfpack said:


> Thats awesome, my first time clubbing didn't turn out quite that well lol. :no
> 
> Did you have to drink much to get the confidence to do those things?


It's as really as easy as just going up behind a girl and putting both of your hands on the back of her shoulders and dancing away; they don't really care who you are, as long as you show you're confident and you have guts. Girls look for social value in a guy and as soon as they see this they love you for it. Probably why one of the girls that dragged me to get a photo taken with them said that she loved me. ;D


----------



## Rick189 (Apr 14, 2011)

Rick189 said:


> It's as really as easy as just going up behind a girl and putting both of your hands on the back of her shoulders and dancing away; they don't really care who you are, as long as you show you're confident and you have guts. Girls look for social value in a guy and as soon as they see this they love you for it. Probably why one of the girls that dragged me to get a photo taken with them said that she loved me. ;D


By the time i got really in to to it, throughout the middle of the night I had had 3 tequila shots, 1 cider and a jag bomb which probably resulted in giving me that extra confidence that I wouldn't normally have, but I mainly put it down to self willingness and determination to just do something while putting all the negative thoughts and crap aside and just "doing" something that I wanted to do for a change.


----------



## Alluring prince (Apr 1, 2011)

Rick189 said:


> one of the girls that dragged me to get a photo taken with them said that she loved me. ;D


Then you told her, "Damn girl, slow down. Let's get to know each other a little first." 

I haven't been clubbing before, but at events that included dancing, I much wanted to get involved by I don't really know how to dance and decide to stay out. Advice?


----------



## Rick189 (Apr 14, 2011)

preston2 said:


> Then you told her, "Damn girl, slow down. Let's get to know each other a little first."
> 
> I haven't been clubbing before, but at events that included dancing, I much wanted to get involved by I don't really know how to dance and decide to stay out. Advice?


I can't dance too, I just move myself to the beat of the music which gets me high; you dont need to be an expert dancer, just have a good time. =)


----------



## Alluring prince (Apr 1, 2011)

Rick189 said:


> I can't dance too, I just move myself to the beat of the music which gets me high; you dont need to be an expert dancer, just have a good time. =)


I never noticed people moving around like they didn't know what they were doing during dancing.


----------



## Rick189 (Apr 14, 2011)

preston2 said:


> I never noticed people moving around like they didn't know what they were doing during dancing.


I guess that's why people get drunk lol but you don't have to, I saw guys that were just standing around, asking people if they wanted to dance and they did. I got better overnight with pratice. lol


----------



## PainisLove (Nov 28, 2009)

hey congratulations! on your night of genital rubbing hahah gd job man.. next time ask 3 questions, say this "u dance gd where u from?" whats your name? can i get your number down and call u...

oh and if ur just trying to pick up on chicks prefice it with " u look nice tonight, was up" then ask the 2 questions lol... club girls are fast bro gd luck


----------



## Snowblind89 (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow Rick, you player! How many girls did you end up dancing with? Maybe you can give us some tips too! 

And what about the friend you went with, didn't you spare him any girls?


----------



## MacNCheese (Dec 10, 2011)

dude serious props


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

good  dancing is great therapy !


----------

